
Why I hate Rails - wglb
http://kakubei.blogspot.be/2012/05/why-i-hate-rails.html
======
joedev
The author lost me at complaining that you need to know Ruby to know Rails. In
case this was not self-evident, the Rails guide itself says plainly and early:

"If you have no prior experience with Ruby, you will find a very steep
learning curve diving straight into Rails."
[http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html#guide-
ass...](http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html#guide-assumptions)

Where did anyone hear and/or read otherwise? Similarly with all the other
complaints. To me, they sound like straw men.

~~~
jarrodrobins
The author lost me when he said "I'm not a programmer."

~~~
nbertram
He lost me at "hate Rails"

~~~
roberto
He lost me at the blogspot subdomain.

------
wwkeyboard
I bought a how-to-play-guitar DVD but I still can't get a gig! I even
practiced every night for a month, man this sucks!

------
johnernaut
Sorry, whoever told you that learning Rails was easy was lying. I don't know a
single experienced Ruby / Rails dev that would say Rails is 'beginner'
friendly. In fact, most of them would probably tell you that you should first
be experienced in other languages / frameworks.

~~~
herval
I work with Rails for the last 8 years, and I can say it's somewhat 'beginner
friendly'. At least based on the juniors/"non-developers" I taught it to (at
this very moment, I'm mentoring a jr dev with C# background who was having a
really hard time trying to learn a simple Python framework, and is finding
Rails 'the most obvious thing in the galaxy'). The fact that a lot of things
on it are conventions helps

The extra layers that were added recently, such as Coffeescript, SCSS and the
whole asset pipeline thing really add a bit to the complexity, but still, it's
all _there_...

------
phaedryx
I would argue that rails is productive, but not easy if you are unfamiliar
with its decisions/concepts.

------
JuDue
"Why I hate earning a living" ... because they expect me to work!

"Why I hate doing a marathon" ... because I have to run!

"Why I hate eating food" ... because I have to cook!

Seriously, this guy should find something better to do with his time. If he
could be bothered.

~~~
nbertram
The great thing about natural selection is it filters people like this out :)

~~~
hamidr
You think so but no :)

------
wvenable
This website is completely unusable on my tablet.

~~~
Smudge
This is just the default "dynamic views" theme for Blogger. And it's also
unusable on my (android) phone. Bizarre that Google hasn't fixed any of the
glaring issues.

~~~
NateDad
Works fine in Chrome on my 4.2 android phone.

------
magicarp
Hasn't this been on the HN frontpage recently?

~~~
magnetikonline
Yes it was. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5303381>

